# My diet/training Journal



## JohnRoss (Jan 21, 2011)

I just introduced myself in the new member section figure I'll do itagain here to start my journal. My name is John and I'll be 26 February 2nd. The past 2 years I've gained over 50lbs of fat, picked up a smoking habit and dropped my workout habbit. I've been wanting to change things around for a longtime and finally started today. No more ciggs(went cold turkey today) and it's time to shed this fat and start to get in shape. This journal will be completely honest and all critique and suggestions are welcomed. (For the first month or so I do not think I'm going to start any serious training-just diet and miscellaneous workouts and runs. Although this can change quickly as I tend to through myself 100pct into what I am doing.) THANKS FOR TAKING A LOOK!-John


----------



## Marat (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome to IM 

Any particular plans for your diet or your miscellaneous workouts? What kind of runs?


----------



## JohnRoss (Jan 21, 2011)

*1/21/11*

I plan on eating 5-7 times a day once I start to train seriously. I'd like to drop 20lbs and get into semi-okay shape untill than though. (I weigh 245lbs) So until I weigh in at 225lbs I will eat 3-5 times a day. I must go shopping as the foods in my house arent that good fora diet. Anyway, here's today:

Protein Shake-(One scoop protein, One cup Milk 1pct I need skim next shop trip)
Cals-230
Fat Cals-35
Protein-31grms
Carbs-16grms

Pasta with half slice meatloaf and half slice eggplant parm, cup apple juice
(I know this is horrible but I live with my mom and I am out of work fornow so I have to make do. Meatload was veal, pork, beef mix and eggplant parm had low fat cheese)
Cals Approx-1050? 
Fat cals-200?
Protein-35grms?
Carbs-120grms?
-I tend to always round to the high end when looking at cals for a meal I'm undecided on. Ihad less than a quarterpound of pasta. I DO NOT PLAN ON APPROXIMATING NUTRITION INFO ANYMORE! 

Green Tea Smoothie
Cals 190
Fat Cals-40
Carbs-20grms
Protein-14grms


DAILY TOTAL
Cals-1470
Fat Cals-275
Protein-80grms
Carbs-156grms


I may have an applebefore I hit the sack if I do I'll includeit in tomaro's Journal entry. No exercise today, I'll probably start tomaro. Gnight


----------



## JohnRoss (Jan 21, 2011)

Marat said:


> Welcome to IM
> 
> Any particular plans for your diet or your miscellaneous workouts? What kind of runs?


 
Hey Marat, thanksfor takinga look. I don't have any serious set plans for my diet, workouts or runs yet. (LoL, Iknowhow that can sound) The general idea for mydiet as of right now is to try and eat very health consciously. I don't plan on eating more than 1500cals untill I start working out seriously(June?). My runs the general idea will be 10min jogs which can hopefully be raised to 20min by the time I get to 225(20lb loss). I plan on running 4-7 days a week. My workouts will be pushups, pullups, and situps. I hope to be able to do 50 pushups and 15 pullups by the time I weigh 225. From that point(about4-6weeks I'd say) I want to start doing yoga and join a gym although myworkouts still wont be put at a major emphasis. 

I think after the 20lb loss I want to do a 5 day detox. After which about 2 months or so I will be following a higher protein diet (still 1500 cal max) This will be followed by another 5day detox before I start putting my workouts ata greateremphasis and up my cals to 2000. God willing by next October I will be in great shape and between 175 to 185 lbs and be able to up my cals again to 2500-2750  after a 3rd detox following Thanksgiving. These cals will still be clean and I'll decrease my cardio at this time.(Probably for Dec-Feb) 

-I kinda got ahead of myself but this is a very general outline of my plan. I want to weigh around 185lbs thistimenext year and be very healthy flexible and strong. I am unsure of my what my workouts willconsist of exactly but I am certain they will not involve going low rep and heavy even when my lifting becomes majorly important. I want to do workouts emphasizing flexibilityand explosiveness. (These workouts will come after 2nd detox-3-4months about) When I increase my cals next December my workouts will not change from this general idea. I know these goals are lofty but God willing everything works out.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks like you're getting the ball rolling!


----------



## JohnRoss (Jan 22, 2011)

Trying Vortrit! 

Eggplant Wrap
Cals-300
Fat cals-85
Carbs-30
Protein-14

Oatmeal w/bananna
Cals-210
Fat Cals-15
Carbs-45
Protein-8

ChickSaladWrap-Cup Lentil
Cals-440
Fat Cals-50
Carbs-55
Protein-45

Protein Shake
Cals-185
FatCals-25
Carbs-12
Protein-24


TOTALS
Cals-1150
FatCals-175
Carbs-145
Protein-91



I ran for first time today. My goal was 10 min but I only got to 5. (My treadmill is old so I cant tell distance but it couldnt of been more than a 1/2 mile I'd say) Rude awakening.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 22, 2011)

Good luck to you!!!


----------



## JohnRoss (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks Island Girl!

1/23/11

Pasta with eggplanttomato sauce, 4 eggs-2 whites lil melted lowfat mozzarella on top
Cals-700
Fat cals-75
Carbs-130
Pro-35

Little pasta w/samesauce halfbannana, half apple 100 cal granola bar
Cals-300
Fat cals-30
Carbs-110
Pro-12

Chik salad wrap, Lentil soup
Cals-450
Fat cals-50
Carbs-55
Pro-45


TOTAL
Cals-1450
Fat Cals-145
Carbs-300
Pro-87


-Didnt run today. Planningon it tomaro am though.


----------



## JohnRoss (Jan 24, 2011)

Ran 5 min this morning. My body feels alot more healthy than just 5 days ago when I started diet quit smoking. Today was kind of a shitty day though dietwise. I had court ALL DAY for trafficviolations and chineese for dinner. Im not sure about he cals in the chineee but I estimated it at a thousand??? Anyway here what I ate today:

Big bowl of oatmeal with a LOAD of dried p=lums-it was about a 2 third oatmeal one third plum mix maybe more.
Cals-350
Fat-45
Carbs-gotta look it up when chance
Pro-Same

Subway turkey on wheat with bbq sauce- Three fourths mom had one fourth
Cals-650? Lazy tonight dont wanna look it up
Fat cals-75?


Chineese-Chick broccoli with friedrice2/3 combo plate---2/3 of pint pork lo mein and small half of eggroll

I fuckedup but I still dont think this meal couldve been over a 1000 cals??? If thats so than I only had 2000 cals for day although my goal is 1500. 

My cousin invited me to go to Atlantic City with him tomaro so Im going with him. I already made a tuna wrap forthe ride at 200 cals. But I might end up eating at a buffet- If thats the case I plan on getting one big plate of fattening stuff and the restsushi and cocktail shrimp salad stuff like that. NoDESSERTS. I plan on just eating the tuna wrap and the buffet so I figure my calsshould end up at around 2000 again fortomaro although 1800 calsat thebuffet if I just have one bad plate plus healthy stuff and no dessert Ithink is rounding up pretty high. Till next time


----------

